# Factory - # of restrooms



## Mech (Jan 21, 2010)

2006 IBC / IPC

IPC Table 403.1 - For factory and industrial use, 1 water closet and 1 lavatory are required for every 100 people.

IPC 403.2 says separate facilities for each sex.

Exception 1 says separate facilities not required for private facilities.  Is a factory private or public?  I read the definitions, but it's still a bit fuzzy for me.  My factory is private - no public coming in, only employees and those invited (repairmen, vendors, etc.)

IPC 403.3 Required number of fixtures shall be distributed equally between sexes . . .

According to the code, there are 100 people in my factory.  Is the code allowing 1 unisex restroom (1 wc and 1 lav / 100 people) or do I need separate men's and women's restrooms (100 people /2 = 50 men and 50 women)?

I know providing only 1 restroom for 100 people seems like not enough; but there will only be 5 people employed at this factory (lots and lots of tanks, pumps, and other automated equipment.)

I'm not sure if the plan reviewer will approve such a drastic occupant reduction.

Thanks.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

First, determine the calculated occupant load from IBC table 1004.1.1.  If it is 15 or less, then a unisex restroom is allowed (IBC 2902.2, exception #2).  If greater than 15, then two restrooms would be required.

You must be on the 2003 codes, because the 2006 and later doesn't have the exception for "private facilities".


----------



## Mech (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

VP - I am under the 2006 IPC, it's just that I had the 2003 book open.  D'oh!  It's a good thing I'm only determining number of fixtures for this job.  Ha, ha, ha.

Getting a definitive occupant load from the code official is a little difficult right now.  I can't get a determination over the phone, which I understand.  They don't do preliminary reviews.  However, they will meet with me for $80 / hour and give a written determination for this specific job.  The problem is the 800 mile separation distance between our two offices!

Well, tomorrow I meet with the client to review the job. They can decide how they want me to proceed.

Anyway, thanks for the help.  Now I at least know the maximum number of fixtures required.


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

Whatever else happens to this thread, please don't let it become a raging debate about 'public' versus 'private' for facilities. That last one still has me reeling!  :roll:

There are changes from the 03 to the 06 IPC in the exceptions to 403.2. 'Private facilities' has been replaced with 'dwelling units and sleeping units' in exception 1. Exception 2 no longer indicates only 'employees' in the 15 person total, rather it applies to both 'emplyees and customers'.   

Two definitions that will be quite useless to the discussion:

PRIVATE. In the classification of plumbing fixtures, “private” applies to fixtures in residences and apartments, and to fixtures in nonpublic toilet rooms of hotels and motels and similar installations in buildings where the plumbing fixtures are intended for utilization by a family or an individual.

PUBLIC OR PUBLIC UTILIZATION. In the classification of plumbing fixtures, “public” applies to fixtures in general toilet rooms of schools, gymnasiums, hotels, airports, bus and railroad stations, public buildings, bars, public comfort stations, office buildings, stadiums, stores, restaurants and other installations where a number of fixtures are installed so that their utilization is similarly unrestricted.

Since a sit-down is not a realistic option, draw it up with one unisex and your justification for it, then let the AHJ make the call. (Just be prepared with a two room alternative...   )


----------



## Mech (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

If separate restrooms are required, can they both be unisex instead?


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

That would be silly, no? If they both need to be H/C accessible, what would be the point of 2 unisex?


----------



## Mech (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

No, not silly, at least not to me.

Imagine this scenario - You enter a gas station, or a McDonalds, only to find that the single user men's room is in use.  Do you wait, or do you use the single user women's room?  (Or there is no soap, you've just come from a job site where your hands are filthy, you want to eat with clean hands, and the men's room is out of soap.)  I've gone into an unoccupied women's bathroom to wash my hands.       No one turned the handle to try and get in, no one pounded on the door, and no one yelled at me.  Whew!

I have a friend who has been driving tractor trailer for his company for over 25 years, with no accidents, infractions, etc.  Less than six months ago, at 3 am, with no female secretaries even in the little office yet, he used the women's single user restroom because the men's room was out of toilet paper and the janitor closet was locked.  He could have walked 50 yards to another restroom, but he thought he wouldn't waste company time by walking in the wrong direction from his truck.  That one could have been out of supplies also, or even been in use.  Well, some new young manager who wanted to get noticed by upper management wrote up my friend because he used the women's room.  My friend had to go to two bosses above him to get this matter deleted from his file.  Had there been unisex signs on the bathroom, the young manager could not have even said a word.  By the way, the young manager did get noticed - by all the drivers - who didn't think too highly of him.  Sad, but true.

So anyway, if two unisex toilet rooms are allowed, and only one shower (not required) is proposed, can I make one accessible bathing room (water closet, lav, shower, lockers) and one accessible toilet room (water closet and lav only)?

Combining a toilet room and unisex shower room would save building space on this cramped site and actually allow the rooms to be a little larger.

I'm just trying to give the client only what they want and still work within the code.  The client can worry about logistics of using the bathing room only for showering unless the toilet room is already in use, etc.

Thanks for the answers so far, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mech (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

John, I just saw your first post.  I have a bunch of plans drawn up so the client can see them and decide which route to take.

I like the changes to the '06 IPC with regards to those exceptions.  It makes things straight forward to me.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

mech, you asked if two separate restrooms are required, can they both be unisex. That is a very good question.

403.2 Separate facilities. “Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.”

I always thought that this meant separate men’s and women’s rooms.

But now you’ve got me thinking. If I provide two unisex restrooms, am I not, in fact, providing separate facilities for each sex? Either sex can use either restroom…..hmmm.

GPE


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

CCC. (Creative Code Compliance)


----------



## Mech (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

Met with the client this morning - looks like I'll be accompanying them to the code reviewer's office 800 miles away to review the entire project.

What can I do on Lake Superior in Wisconsin this time of year?


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

Try and stay warm?

Ice fishing/skating?

Make it a quick meeting and go home?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

403.2 Separate facilities. “Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.”

That seems pretty clear to me. One for each sex!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

This is a good place for application of some reasonable CCC.  Like GPE said, you could have a separate unisex toilet room for men and a separate unisex toilet room for women.

I'll bet every AHJ already gets creative on the requirements of this code section, after all, how many of you require a men's drinking fountain and a women's drinking fountain?  Or how about separate men's and women's mop basins?  Floor drains? Breakroom sinks?

_Where plumbing fixtures are required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex._  This ain't limited to water closets and lavatories!

Or for that matter, who requires two separate buildings for every set of plans submitted?  The only definition of "Facility" in the IBC is: _FACILITY. All or any portion of buildings, structures, site improvements, elements and pedestrian or vehicular routes located on a site._


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms



> but there will only be 5 people employed at this factory (lots and lots of tanks, pumps, and other automated equipment.)


The other angle for the application of some CCC is in occupant load.  See IBC 1004.1.1:

_Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load_


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

I agree with the Doc.....I would start down that avenue first, if you can demonstrate that there absolutely can't be more than 15 employees at any given time......and you have a reasonable AHJ, might be able to fly with one unisex.

The idea that if two are required, can they both be unisex? Interesting idea, but I think the code was recognizing that Men are typically pigs, lifting lids, gunky sinks and such, and the Ladies shouldn't have to deal with us.

I would say labeled Mens and Womens for the C.O....what happens after that, who knows???????


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

One more angle (Dark Horse Saloon in Boulder CO):

http://www.goodexperience.com/broken/images/2007/05/15/restroom.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

LOL......but we're talking about the People's Republic of Boulder there.......

Actually, I've seen that layout at some other place...pretty funny.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

Separate facilities does not mean two common use facilities.  Separate facilities means one for each sex.  If you have an occupant laod in excess of 15, separate facilities are required.


----------



## Mech (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Factory - # of restrooms

I have been allowed to reduce the occupant load to 15 or less, so I am now proceeding with one unisex restroom.


----------

